# Update on surprise Greek Tortoise eggs



## farber2028 (May 27, 2013)

Rafiki, my Greek, laids laid two eggs 5/8 and I found two more buried 5/11. This was pretty much three weeks into being a tortoise owner. I'm not 100% sure when the second group of two were laid but I'm assuming it was close to the same day. Two of the eggs seem to have some sort of dark mass at the bottom of the eggs but no veins yet. One looks like something's going on in there i'm just not sure what.

The fourth one has veins!!! So cool!


----------



## wellington (May 27, 2013)

Wow, nothing like getting thrown right into it all at once. How exciting. Good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## sueb4653 (May 28, 2013)

that is just so cool! good luck with them


----------



## farber2028 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm hoping for just one, that's it! I've got a son turning four this July. If just one hatches it's going to be his so they can grow up together. He is super interested in Rafiki and doesn't understand why he can't be all up in her face all the time. It's pretty cute.


----------



## dlrowe (May 28, 2013)

Great pic! How exciting!!! I hope you keep the pics coming!

Sent from my PG86100 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## farber2028 (May 28, 2013)

I will put as many pictures up that I take of the eggs!  I'm super excited about this


----------



## dlrowe (May 28, 2013)

I bet!!! Little hatchlings are the cutest!!!

Sent from my PG86100 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## farber2028 (Jun 18, 2013)

Update: The one egg that is developing is growing great! almost to the point where no light shines through when candled. Two others are no good (I think). The fourth one I'm still confused about. Yesterday marks 40 days in the incubator. No more than 5 days ago we saw a tiny tiny little vein in the fourth egg. Yesterday we saw two. Could not see any embryo and the egg kind of looks yellow. We are keeping our fingers crossed that one. Next update will be in a week or so!


Haha I forgot to mention too that the 69th day of incubation (which should be right around when it'll pip) is on my son's 4th birthday. That would be so cool because the baby tortoise will ultimately be his!


----------



## Vickie (Jun 18, 2013)

farber2028 said:


> Update: The one egg that is developing is growing great! almost to the point where no light shines through when candled. Two others are no good (I think). The fourth one I'm still confused about. Yesterday marks 40 days in the incubator. No more than 5 days ago we saw a tiny tiny little vein in the fourth egg. Yesterday we saw two. Could not see any embryo and the egg kind of looks yellow. We are keeping our fingers crossed that one. Next update will be in a week or so!
> 
> 
> Haha I forgot to mention too that the 69th day of incubation (which should be right around when it'll pip) is on my son's 4th birthday. That would be so cool because the baby tortoise will ultimately be his!





Still crossing my fingers for you to hatch 2. I bet your son would be ecstatic if it worked out to hatch on his special day.


----------



## PucklesðŸ¢ (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice, good job!


----------



## blueturtle (Jul 15, 2013)

any updates?


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 15, 2013)

blueturtle said:


> any updates?



Nope, not really. Just waiting patiently for the one to hatch. Should be any day now. My son's birthday is tomorrow so hopefully it will decided to pip. That would be awesome. We are down to just three eggs now. We decided to toss one because it looked the same from day one. I know you really shouldn't do that but I feel as if that one had no hope. When you candle the one that's developed there's no light that shines through anymore. And we're on day 68 so it should be pretty soon. One of the other ones doesn't appear to have any life. The third one is confusing. One day it looked like it was nothing, the next we thought we saw two little veins. It has maintained a more pinkish color then the other not developing, which could be a good sign. The mass in the bottom isn't flat anymore either. It's hard to describe but it's like there's points on either end and one in the middle. Kind of strange but who knows. Hopefully within the week I'll be posting pics of the hatchling.


----------



## blueturtle (Jul 15, 2013)

how exciting!! every petsmart and petco that i've gone to only have russions. i've never seen a greek


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been in and out of that same petco numerous times since we got her. They had her and a male. I think the male left pretty quick too. But since then I've not seen any more Greeks in there. Just Russians


----------



## blueturtle (Jul 15, 2013)

around how much do they run out there? 

i think they're about 130$ for the russians that i've seen.


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 15, 2013)

That seems pretty close. I wanna say they're 140 here.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 15, 2013)

How much did u pay for the greek, how many inches is she?

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


I wish u all the luck with the eggs

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 15, 2013)

SANDRA_MEISSNEST said:


> How much did u pay for the greek, how many inches is she?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app
> 
> ...





i think it was 140. And she's 6 inches


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 15, 2013)

U got very lucky. Did u got the male too at least...lol

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


I hope the egg is going to hatch tomorrow for your son's birthday

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah me too. and no I didn't get the male but I kinda wish I did. Oh well that's for another time haha


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah i guess

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 15, 2013)

thats sick need more pix
!!


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'll try to get some tonight. I'm not gonna candle the one that's about ready to hatch just because I don't want to disturb or scare him if he's a he. I'll do the other two although I'm fairly confident there's nothing in them. Otherwise the next pics will be when the baby pops out!


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah buddy! Came home and this little dude is starting to pip! Too bad it want yesterday for my son's birthday. Still awesome though! 




Sent from my XT881 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## blueturtle (Jul 17, 2013)

Yay how exciting! Hopefully 2 more pip too! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jul 17, 2013)

Congrats!!

Hang on to that 'confusing' egg! Someone on the forum here recently posted about an egg/eggs that hatched 6 months late (9 months total incubation!). If it's not rotting, I say keep it going  You never know!


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 17, 2013)

I know I really wish it would started yesterday but oh well. The other two will stay in there till they hatch or explode! I'll keep posting pics of the baby as I take them. I'm super stoked, I'm setting up the enclosure tonight. I'M SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 17, 2013)

That is so nice,keep sending pics...we want to see every step

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 17, 2013)

SANDRA_MEISSNEST said:


> That is so nice,keep sending pics...we want to see every step
> 
> Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app



I'll try to get as many as I can! There hasn't been any more progress yet tonight. Hopefully by the time I leave for work in the morning he'll be close to being out. I don't know exactly when during the day today he started poking out, it could literally be anywhere from 8 am to 7 pm. Hopefully he musters up enough courage before I've got to go to work because I won't be home until later in the night tomorrow. My fiancee is here during the day 90% of the time so if he does decide to explore the world, someone's here to care for him. I can't wait to see him.


----------



## Hybrid (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow so lucky!


----------



## kanalomele (Jul 18, 2013)

Awesome! Thats amazing and very fortunate. Start reading now about hatchling care! It probably wont want to eat for a couple of days. Thats totally normal and just gives you a bit more time to get ready. Get an enclosure ready now as well so you have time to get its temps and humidity right. The hatchling cannot be in with the adult.


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 18, 2013)

Once he is out of the egg and his sac is absorbed, he is ready to go! I've got his home set up and just waiting for the little dude to say hi!


----------



## tortoiseowner101 (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks like your son will have a very nice 
Childhood !!!


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 19, 2013)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-75431.html

Check it out!!! Baby pics on that thread!


----------

